# I'm looking for holster and accessories for my Taurus PT-609ti 9MM



## taurusDrew (Jan 25, 2010)

I recently bought a Taurus 9MM PT-609ti and I am having a real hard time finding a decent holster for this gun. I went to Blackhawk & Fobus website to look for holsters but couldn't find any. I am guessing this is the model that was made before Taurus came out with the Millennium and the 24/7. Is the frame on the Taurus PT-609 similar to either the Millennium or the 24/7? I am also looking for laser/light combo for the picatinny rail

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Have a good night folks.

Drew


----------



## ta485 (Jan 16, 2010)

taurusDrew said:


> I recently bought a Taurus 9MM PT-609ti and I am having a real hard time finding a decent holster for this gun. I went to Blackhawk & Fobus website to look for holsters but couldn't find any. I am guessing this is the model that was made before Taurus came out with the Millennium and the 24/7. Is the frame on the Taurus PT-609 similar to either the Millennium or the 24/7? I am also looking for laser/light combo for the picatinny rail
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Check either Armalaser or Laserlyte for the lite and laser combo. Also check Galco or Desantis for a holster for the 609


----------



## taurusDrew (Jan 25, 2010)

*i called Taurus USA*

and I spoke to someone in Customer Service. They told me that the Glock 26 Holsters WILL work with my PT-609. Just in case anyone else is having the same problem as me... there's some helpful information for you


----------



## cootmack (Feb 2, 2010)

Try Little Bear Holsters (www.littlebearholsters.com) I have the same gun and have ordered two holsters for that particular Taurus (dog ate the first one, but thats a story for another day, lol). Dave is a great guy to deal with, and he is located in FL as well. He's in Tallahassee, I'm in Cape Coral. Him being in FL may not seem like a big deal, but it actually is when you take into consideration the climate WHERE the holsters are being made (ie. humidity) and where the holster will end up. You being in Orlando will have basically the same environment as he does, so you won't have any premature cracking or warping on the holster. I have a couple of pics of my holster on the Florida Concealed Carry site, PM me if you want the link.

But I STRONGLY recommend Little Bear. You won't be dissatisfied.


----------



## dustin88 (Apr 16, 2011)

*didnt work as planned*

i just bought a Taurus pt 609 pro today, and used this forums advice to get the G26 holster because they didn't have a specified one. sadly it wouldn't fit, the only way i could get it to sit inside the holster was to remove the front site. and it was still entirely too tight. i'm just gonna return it and get one in. this is my first post and i'm glad that i found a great site to talk to fellow gun owners on!

=)


----------



## dustin88 (Apr 16, 2011)

*correction*

well the holster was returned but for those that are planning on getting this handgun a Fobus 250ND works amazingly. just loosen the tension a bit and its a beautiful fit. i believe its made for a Sig 250 or 220. but i love the way it feels. and my dealer just traded me for the G26 holster.


----------

